# Seafrance - Discount code



## lifestyle (Apr 27, 2008)

I`m not sure if this has been said, before.
Seafrance have a special offer on if you book in January ,all sailing valid upto November.Our Mh 7.4 departing July £50 returning Aug £55. Using Code Jan11BVP
*

Les*


----------



## AuntieSandra (Nov 28, 2008)

Thanks for your code.   

Uncle Norman is delighted!        
You've saved him him £34!
He owes you a drink.

I've booked - out on the 7th June £29   
- home on the 19th July £29   

Sandra
  :


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

lifestyle said:


> I`m not sure if this has been said, before.
> Seafrance have a special offer on if you book in January ,all sailing valid upto November.Our Mh 7.4 departing July £50 returning Aug £55. Using Code Jan11BVP
> *
> 
> Les*


*
Les

I've altered the title of your thread to reflect its important content.
Hope you're ok with this.*


----------



## lifestyle (Apr 27, 2008)

autostratus said:


> lifestyle said:
> 
> 
> > I`m not sure if this has been said, before.
> ...


*

No problem

Thanks

Les*


----------

